# La San Marco Grinders?



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Are they good enough compared to the most common brands? I am going to buy a 64mm doser less tomorrow yet not much info around.

Thanks


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

L&R said:


> Are they good enough compared to the most common brands? I am going to buy a 64mm doser less tomorrow yet not much info around.
> 
> Thanks


there are a few different san marco's - SM90? most as i understand it have 64mm burrs spinning at 1400rpm - the grind quality will depend on

1 are the bearings in good nick - is there any movement in the spindle or a rumble

2 Adjustment - (i think they are stepped ) if so 80 steps should be ok with about 5deg between adjustment although some would prefer less

3 Is the burr carrier and burrs level

4 Are the burrs ok or after market-

5 can you keep the doser clean so it doesn't trap stale grinds

having said all this the machine should be upto espresso quality with a bit of care and adjustment


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

the model is sm92


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

From the little I could glean from a quick google, it looks like the sm92 is stepless & adjust much like a mazzer.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

If buying new I would be tempted to spend on a better known brand who specialise in grinders in order to maintain the value in the machine, because San marco are not well known for their grinders its depreciation may be steep. There is probably nothing wrong with it but you may be better looking at a number of different grinders at the same time so you can compare ease of use, adjustment, quality of finish - poss take a trip to Bella Barista. I'm not sure what the price is of the SM92 but consider the Eureka Zenith 65E - Mazzer mini electronic - both 65mm on demand grinders with proven pedigree.

Hope this is of use - Jim


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

It is a second hand unit (250 delivered). I will try to make a review when in hands.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I got it and it is a really massive alu-steel piece of hardware. The very first impressions are promising. The grinder doesn't look like a dead horse. Will try to fit some custom made hopper, because the stock one is huge.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Looks like you got a bargain!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you. I can't get used to the fact that the grinder will be the same size as my coffee machine (Gaggia Classic)


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

L&R said:


> Thank you. I can't get used to the fact that the grinder will be the same size as my coffee machine (Gaggia Classic)


My grinder is a little bit bigger than my machine ;-)


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I feel much better now. Cheers!!!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

it does look like a bargain - well done - not bad for £250 keep us posted on any more disassembly - interested to see the grind chamber to exit chute, - as its a OD and the neck looks like 59mm you could probably fit a mini hopper from a Mazzer or get that bigun cut down.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

The neck is 68mm. I would go to the plastic tube direction.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Clumpless grinding


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

A nano hopper upgrade, guess from what


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Have you tried a lens hood to minimise retention?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Haven't made any mods but I am really happy with this one my other grinder is E Mignion(almost new) and this is far better, faster, clumpless


----------



## raistlin (Dec 18, 2017)

That's a killer deal. I have one at work which I got used. Previous owner didn't bother to clean it ever and I had to clean out the internals.

It has a short grind path, shorter than my SJ at least, the uppper Burr carrier turns smoothly, and fuss free, clumpless grinds. Very underrated. Spins very quietly too.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Easy to program & easy to fit new burrs.


----------



## Opeth (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi everyone,
I hope you don't mind me writing in this thread.

I'm considering buying a used SM97 for a good price, the only difference with SM92 should be the size of the burrs (64-82mm).

I worry about two facts:
- how good is it for single dosing
- how precise is its adjustment compared to E Mignon, that I had and liked its micrometric adjustment knob

I will use it mostly for espresso.

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------

